# Sticky  ANYONE HAVE ADVICE ON IMPROVING PROTOCOL THROUGH YOUR OWN EXPERIENCE, i am 41.



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

HI everyone, 
i don't really know where to post on this site as it is so big, but as i  was thinking i am a poor responder can anyone clarify this? 

amh-8.2    
fsh 14.7

mycrogynon
synarel
menopur 375 for 16 days
cyclogest 2x 400 daily

1st icsi ended in bfn, produced 6 eggs, 1 immature, 5 fertilised altho 1 abnormally fertilised, so left with 4
1x grade 1.5 ....4 cell
2x grade 2  ......3 cell
1 x grade 2 ......2 cell

if anyone has any ideas through experience on improving drug protocol or for better response to stimms would love to hear from you.
love and luck to everyone, please blow a few lucky bubbles my way.
freckles  xxxxxxx


----------



## Bels

Hi Freckles,

I'll move your post to peer support, where you'll hopefully get lots of advice

Bels x


----------



## Guest

I'd say that is a good protocol for getting the best quality eggs for your age ....You know every cycle is different - I've had as few as 2eggs (ek) and as many as 10! so you never know - maybe you could ask for a slightly higher dose next time as 16 days is quite a long time to stim?? Your FSH is highish but not drastic - you could do an SP but I def think if you can get 5 eggs from an LP that is better for controlling wayward hormones before/during stims which is soooooooooo impt for quality (LH)   ...you had good fertilisation and the embies were good too no? What is the sperm like?

xxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

hi lukey thx for reply,  
dh sperm was 16 mill in last specimen of 4 ml, he had v/r.  of which 87% abnorm forms, 30% progression is progression swimmers going fwd.   , we were told it was poor quality. xxx


----------



## Guest

Ok so that probably has a bit to do with it - ask the doc what can be done to improve the sperm to improve the embies? Sadly being over 40 (I am too!) the biggest "threat" to getting a baby is the chromosomes of the egg - you probably know that 1-2/4 eggs only will be normal at this age? So you are right to try to get more GOOD ONES (the eternal aim ) - but you def do not want more at the expense of quality


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

thanks  lukey, 
all the luck in the world to you 
freckles xxxxxxx


----------



## Moshy29

Hi

I have heard that accupuncture can help to reduce your FSH levels - It might be worth a bit of research.  From my understanding, the FSH level gives the clinic an understanding of how well you would respond to stimms.  The lower it is the better stimulation results.

Good luck and I hope your next cycle is the successful one!

Moshy x


----------



## Jumanji

Freckles - I honestly don't think you are doing badly!  Your FSH is only slightly high and your AMH isn't bad at all. Plus you respond reasonably and get more eggs than you need.  I would keep going and concetrate on being as healthy as possible - eating well etc.  You may also want to try acupuncture.


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

thanks  hun ...am booking some acupunture today as it seems to be recommended for blood flow, relaxation etc....i picked up a leaflet at my clinic. also i have read that agnus castus helps to lower fsh has anyone else heard this?
I have also treated myself to Zita wests...fertility and conception book....its fantastic...everything you need to know is in it, loads on ivf too!  love to all 
freckles xxxxxx


----------

